# Sonic The Hedgehog comics for auction



## alaskafox (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5213133

PLEASE PLACE BIDS ON THE SUBMISSION AND NOT THIS THREAD

Titles 129-135:

All in fine or near mint condition

Starting bid 15$ + shipping (approx 2$) if the bid gets over 20$ i will include shipping in the final bid price

If you wish to buy a single copy , please note me. However i will not sell a single copy for under 5$

Bid will stay open untillmy birthday at feb 16th 8:00PM EST


----------

